

Comcast Discloses Throttling Practices - cliff
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/09/comcast-disclos.html

======
DabAsteroid
_Comcast came clean with the Federal Communications Commission late Friday,
detailing how it throttled and targeted peer-to-peer traffic -- maneuvers it
has repeatedly denied.

The cable concern said (.pdf) it indeed hit "particular protocols that were
generating disproportionate amounts of traffic." The peer-to-peer protocols,
Comcast said, include Ares, BitTorrent, eDonkey, FastTrack and Gnutella --
vehicles used to transport copyrighted material without the owners'
permission.

On Aug. 1, when the FCC ordered it to abandon its throttling practices,
Comcast denied that it was blocking any services including "peer-to-peer
services" like BitTorrent or engaged in any blocking of services._

Here is the .pdf:

<http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/files/comcastic.pdf>

